# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  لوحة شرف المسؤولية للدفاع المدني

## تحية عسكريه

اللواء/ قاسم محمد محمود الناصر فترة الاستلام 2/11/1976إلى1/8/1967 

 

فريق/ خالد عبدالكريم الطراونة فترة الاستلام 13/11/1989إلى2/11/1976 

 

فريق ركن/ عفيف أحمد عبدالفتاح الغول فترة الاستلام 1/4/1996إلى31/12/1989 

 

اللواء/ ذيب محمد خليل المعاني فترة الاستلام 29/11/2000إلى1/4/1996 

 

فريق/ محمود أحمد محمود العبادي فترة الاستلام 10/8/2005إلى29/11/2000 

 


فريق ركن/ عواد سليم المساعيد فترة الاستلام 06/01/2009إلى11/08/2005


 

لواء/ عبدالله سليمان الحمادنه فترة الاستلام 07/01/2009

----------


## العالي عالي

*كل التقدير والاحترام لرجال الدفاع المدني
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> *كل التقدير والاحترام لرجال الدفاع المدني*


 
عراسي يا كبير كل المحبة والتقدير الك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوور يا عبدالله على الموضوع 

فرجال الوطن هم أسود لا تنام ... فنعم الرجال هم 
رجال نفتخر بهم ونعتز بما قدموه للوطن من انجازات
تحت ظل الرايه الهاشمية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مشكوور يا عبدالله على الموضوع





> فرجال الوطن هم أسود لا تنام ... فنعم الرجال هم 
> رجال نفتخر بهم ونعتز بما قدموه للوطن من انجازات
> تحت ظل الرايه الهاشمية





طبعا فلا ننسى انه جهاز الدفاع المدني جهاز عريق فله تاريخ كبير في ظل العائلة الهاشمية الملكية

----------

